# Dumb question - where is this now?



## pjk_pjk (10 mo ago)

I use the "Where To Report Certain Items From (year) Forms W-2, 1095, 1097, 1098 and 1099" as a check on myself that I've covered all the bases. It used to be near the front of the 1040 instructions, but no more.

Where has it gone?

Thanks,
pjk


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like it is gone. 

But it looks like it may have been replaced by this tool....





__





Which Form Should I Use to File My Taxes? | Internal Revenue Service


Determine which form you should use to file your taxes.




www.irs.gov





It looks like it is geared to US residents, so you may have to supplement with this..





__





International Taxpayers | Internal Revenue Service


You must pay U.S. income tax on your foreign income regardless of where you reside if you are a U.S. citizen or U.S. resident alien. Learn more.




www.irs.gov


----------



## pjk_pjk (10 mo ago)

Moulard said:


> Looks like it is gone.
> 
> But it looks like it may have been replaced by this tool....
> 
> ...





Moulard said:


> Looks like it is gone.
> 
> But it looks like it may have been replaced by this tool....
> 
> ...


I went thru that. A few simple questions and it comes up with the answer "use form 1040." Not at all helpful (that's the IRS). It may be gone forever, unless someone else finds it.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry.. I just assumed the tool more than just a 1040 1040-NR 1040-SR etc selector.

All I can suggest is use last years return as a starting point.. and if you have a new type of income you may well need to dig through the line instructions.


----------

